
Artificial Intelligence and the Attack/Defense Balance - wardn
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/03/artificial_inte.html
======
ineedasername
The more I learn about things like this, and the interesting failure modes of
AI, the more I really, REALLY hope we don't accidentally (or on purpose)
create any type of self-aware AI any time soon. Not for any reason of AI-
apocalypse, but because it seems like it would be just about impossible to
avoid creating something inherently insane and, if capable of experiencing
pain, in constant torment. Hopefully we won't start creeping up on general-AI
anytime short of also having a near-complete understanding of the human mind
with all of its biochemical complexity.

